# New rescue planned in the Golden Horseshoe area.



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

A small group of devoted people is planning to organize a rescue that will cater to the flotsam & jetsam that is usually turned away by the majority of "no-kill" rescues in the area.

Most of us are battle scared cynics that have been disillusioned by our previous encounters with various rescues. 

If anyone in the area is interested in volunteering in any & all areas...from fostering to fund raising, please PM me...since we are a grass roots organization, we're very open to suggestions & participation by like minded folk who want to get involved.


----------

